# Melbourne, Florida GORGEOUS Red Male



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Jenna, can you post the links the webpage you get these on?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pet Harbor.... do a search for "I Lost My Dog" and all the unclaimed strays come up. You do it by zip code and check mark every county facility.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This boy is being picked up by rescue, got this reply to my email:

_Just heard from Marcia McGowen (see the MM) from GRRMF and they are getting that sweet boy. He's safe thanks to you!_
_judi_
_Judi Brown, President
G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.

_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! Glad I posted him then!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too, don't stop.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I won't! I sometimes think it is pointless but I know this one and Buster were both saved because of it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is my Boss with the rescue. She is a great lady. And oes so much for the dogs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful!

I keep swearing I won't look at these again and then I do........
It worked for one, because someone else could foster and then fall in love...:


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I am looking for a sister for my 3 year old Golden. Her sister must be 3 years or less.1-2 years would be perfect. I live in the Melbourne-Palm Bay area.I am willing to drive 2 hrs to pick her up. It would be great if you could send a video of her as you throw a ball for her to get. I can tell a lot about the dog the way she reacts to the way you throw the ball.
You can contact me at [email protected] .


----------

